# Yipeee! harry gained his next certificate!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Woo hoo, way to go Harry,


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HARRY MY BOY*:You_Rock_:artydude:banana:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done, Harry!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Harry!!!! He looks very pleased with his ribbon, but is wishing it was blue since he is a boy. LOL Harry is a champ.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Way to go Harry!!!! He looks very pleased with his ribbon, but is wishing it was blue since he is a boy.


Oh Harry doesn't mind a bit of pink, you have to be a manly man to pull off pink! The reason for the bright pink rosette is that the team that hosted this tournament have pink as their theme...even down to their shoes, even their hair! I even spotted that one of their dogs had a pink stripe of hair on its head!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah Harry! Love that pic!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Harry!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! what a wonderful photo, such a handsome dude!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good work, Harry-boy. Incredible picture with your black and white coat& the dayglo ribbon. Your mom and sister must be VERY proud.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way To Go My Black And White Friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey good lad Harry, he's doing very well at this isn't he !!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for Harry. What a marvellous photo of him.......................pink and all!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go superflyball Harry.!!!!Way to go!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Harry the rocket-dog!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations speedy Harry!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all for your kind words!

I just sent this picture off to the lady that runs the rescue centre hat Harry was from, updating about his achievement...doesn't he look proud!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Good Job Harry!! Whoo Hoo!! I'm sure you explained this before, but what exactly is flyball??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Kzwicker said:


> Good Job Harry!! Whoo Hoo!! I'm sure you explained this before, but what exactly is flyball??


It is basically a relay race between 4 dogs, they have to jump over 4 jumps before they triggar the box to get the tennis ball and make there way back again before the next dog goes. This question was brought up in a thread recently...thers lots of info here if you are interested!

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42705


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Harry does look very proud of his accomplishments. Way to go black and white boy.


----------

